# Production Helios is Here!



## Ken J. Good (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay,

I have been anxious awaiting the production version of the Polarion Helios 40W HID spotlight. Just walked into the hotel and picked up an overnight FedEx package.

I am very, very, very happy, excited, pleased with the way this light turned out!

I have the integrated handle version, with the straight bodied version to follow in approx. 3 weeks. I am told the straight-bodied version will be even a bit more sleek/trim in the body diameter.

First thing I noticed, very balanced, when carried with the handle or just cradled in the palm.

The thing looks awesome just sitting there. My initial photography just does not do it justice. Apologize in advance for the poor images. I have to get back to some training with are doing with a Special Boat Team, so I can just give you some snap shots.

The handle has some integrated stanchions to keep it level on a flat surface. Nice touch. The handle has a lanyard attachment hole just as the handle meets the body. Production version are supposed to have a forward shoulder strap attchment point that will snap into the cooling fins area.

The rotating ON/OFF switch is perfect in terms of tension. You can rotate it either way to activate or de-activate the light.

When you turn the light on and look at the rear tailcap, you can check the status of the battery in terms of charge through a translucent plastic that reveals the 5 green LED's embedded in the cylindrical battery that effortlessly slides into the light body. The battery is removed or replaced by removing the rear tail cap. 

Also you will notice the connection point for the soon-to-follow cradle charger.

For now, you remove the battery and connect it to the AC charger.

DC charger will be available as an accessory.

I took a picture of the Helios right next to a Night-Ops Gladius Light for size comparison. The Gladius is a 6-volt, two CR123A battery tactical light that is 6.23" in length. 

Oh yes....the output on this is thing is AWESOME. I will let the HID reviewers come to their own conclusions on head-to-head testing. This thing will no doubt rise to the top of the charts, of that I am confident.

More to follow, for now I have to go.








































Respectfully,

Ken J. Good
http://polarion-store.com


----------



## Steve77 (Jul 27, 2006)

:wow: That looks quite impressive Ken. I'm really starting to regret not getting in on one. Can't wait till Curtis and the others that ordered one get their's so I can hear what I'm missing.

It looks outstanding.:goodjob:


----------



## cue003 (Jul 27, 2006)

Ken man. That is sweet. Couple of questions:

* can the light be turned on with one hand? Or do you need to use 2?

* for the none handled version, is there some sort of "anti-roll" that you know of... or will the stapping on points stop the roll when the shoulder straps are connected?

* how long is the startup time to full brightness? 

* Does the beam have many artifacts?

* pictures look great... they look black and white. hmmm. Can we get some color shots?

I am now leaning more to going with the no-handle version. 3 weeks... no worries. I can wait 3 more weeks for this bad boy. It is also sleeker that is just awesome. Can't wait to see those photos when that model shows up to make final decision on which way to go. Seeing them side by side may very well be all that is needed to seal the deal.

Curtis


----------



## CLHC (Jul 27, 2006)

I must say :wow:


----------



## BVH (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I'm still leaning towards the handleless version. Surprised not to see any bare aluminum surfaces for contrast.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks great. I'll be happy to run the passaround for you.  

cheers


----------



## nrm (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Ken - this looks great! :goodjob: 

I believe I'm one of the early purchaser's and it looks like the first production model will be fine for me.

Any idea when the first shipments will go out?


----------



## Lips (Jul 27, 2006)

Ken

Looks great! Very Small package...

If you are interested I'd like to shoot it out against the RayzorLite/Beam and the X990, Thor 15 and Harbor Freight HID.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 28, 2006)

_** can the light be turned on with one hand? Or do you need to use 2?* _
When holding the handle it can be done 1-handed by using the thumb. A bit awkward, but can to done with practice fairly easily.

When holding the body, very easily.

_** for the none handled version, is there some sort of "anti-roll" that you know of... or will the stapping on points stop the roll when the shoulder straps are connected?* _
I have not seen the no-handled version yet & do not know the exact configuration.

It has been a bit of a moving target as incremental improvements or mods “appear”.

_** how long is the startup time to full brightness?* _
From a cold start – Approx 6-7 seconds. That being said, the initial output it still very strong.
From a re-strike, full brightness is immediate.

_** Does the beam have many artifacts?* _
Nope…Very clean.

_** pictures look great... they look black and white. hmmm. Can we get some color shots?* _
Yes, I will get much more photography online as time permits.

Ken J. Good


----------



## tebore (Jul 28, 2006)

OUUUUU that is one sexy hand cannon errr spot light. 

I assume it has HA on the aluminum.


----------



## ianb (Jul 29, 2006)

That looks really nice, its great to see another nice HID come to market. I only wish I had some $'s to grossly overpay someone for their order  

I look forward to beamshots and comparisons  

Ian


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 29, 2006)

Hard Ano is the finish.

I should be getting some other colors/finishes shortly.

When I get them, I will post the details/pics.

Ken J. Good


----------



## cue003 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice. I am looking forward to the other color/finishes. This is turning out to be way better than I had expected. All the finishes and stuff is great but really at the end of the day the things that matter the most are the ergos and the performance of the unit. If the other finishes aren't hard ano, then I can guarantee I won't be switching. 

Curtis


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Sweet!


When is the Groupbuy 


Is the special CPF Preorder price still working or will there be a Groupbuy of this light any time soon?


This is going to be a Beast Killer for sure,cant wait to order one.



Benny


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 31, 2006)

In order to honor the orginial offer of a Group Buy for CPF's please see: http://polarion-store.com

Xousia Systems Group is the official U.S. Distributor of the Polarion Helios. 

If you want to take advantage of a pre-production / pre-order discount, you can enter "CPFHelios" as a discount coupon during the check out procedure.

It is now $295 off the MSRP.

It was orginally stated you must pre-purchase by July 1st. It is now July 31st.

The discount code will be kept open until August 15th, 2006 then the discount will be no longer available.


----------



## blahblahblah (Jul 31, 2006)

deleted


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> In order to honor the orginial offer of a Group Buy for CPF's please see: http://polarion-store.com
> 
> Xousia Systems Group is the official U.S. Distributor of the Polarion Helios.
> 
> If you want to take advantage of a pre-production / pre-order discount, you can enter "CPFHELIOS" as a discount coupon during the check out procedure.




Thanks for the info:

Which version does this group buy include,the handle type or the one
without the handle.
*Edit: Found the info i was looking for* 


This is going to be the most expensive light i have ever bought. 

I would prefer the Version without the handle.
If i wait will the CPF price still stand?


Would be great to see some kind of review on it before i pack my bags and
say goodbye to the wife 




I want one 



Benny


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 31, 2006)

I just tryed the CPF Coupon and only got 295 USD Off,not that thats bad.But i thought it was 395 off for CPF.


Im not ordering one now,just playing with the idea still.


I`ll wait for some more pictures and reviews before i make my commitment.




Thanks for offering this light and great dicount for us.
Benny


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 1, 2006)

Not to be rude, but I have had the CPF coupon for Pre-Orders available for quite some time.

I have tried to accomodate folks with timely information as it became available.

I also threw in a Pelican case for CPF's that PRE-ORDERed.

I even extended that offer beyond what I said I was going to offer. That offer is expired.

Then I extened another discount for CPF's, but not at same pre-order discount level.

If you order a light now with or without a handle (the price is the same), you can take advantage of the current $295 discount on the light only for a couple more weeks. After that, the light will be sold at MSRP.

If that is not accceptable, I understand but I cannot create a sustainable disutribution system if I undercut those that step up to the plate to offer this light around the country and ultimately the globe.

Best to everybody.

Respectfully,

Ken J. Good


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 1, 2006)

I did not mean to sound like a spoiled brat 
I just mentioned this because you stated a 395 discount and never mentioned that it went down to 295,i see you have edited your post now.

None of that matters though,if i want the light i will buy it at whatever cost.



Thank you for beeing such a great contributer to CPF and for getting us a 
300 dollar discount and throwing in a 100 dollar + Pelican Case!!




How much will shipping be to Norway?



Thanks,
Benny


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 2, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> ...
> I also threw in a Pelican case for CPF's that PRE-ORDERed.
> 
> I even extended that offer beyond what I said I was going to offer. That offer is expired.
> ...



Ken,
Thanks for the past and present offers! :goodjob:


I just wanted to claify you offers with regards to the pelican case. Is is still being offered on the current CPF deal for the next couple of weeks?

 More importantly... Did I get one? 


FYI: I received 2 confirmation emails. 

One says:
Invoice : 52
Description : order id 52 from Polarion Online Store

Another says:
Order ID: 31

Let me know if you want me to forward these emails to you, as they seem automatically generated and you may not have seen both of them.


Thanks again,
Marco


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 2, 2006)

To try and clear up any confusion:

If you PRE-ordered a light from me, as in plopped down a credit card (although not currently charged), you are going to get a Pelican case with your discounted light. It WAS the bro deal for those who ventured into unknown territory. :naughty: 

I have the complete list of who in fact did this. If I make a mistake and somehow forget you, I will certainly honor my orginal offer if you simply email your order confirmation.

If you have not PRE-ordered a light and did not give me a CC, you will not be given a free Pelican case....They ain't exactly cheap.

The current CPF discount for the Helios $295 off the MSRP.

I will honor this discount on orders for the next couple of weeks. After that it will be MSRP.

I am currently on the East coast conducting some training for the military for the rest of the week.

When I return I am expecting the first units to start arriving within days at the distribution point. As lights are shipped, credit cards will be banged.

When that occurs, I will post here.

Respectfully,

Ken J. Good


----------



## cue003 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice. Production units on the way. I was part of the "super early bird special" and just want to be clear that I want to go with the non-handle version. I am still trying to decide on which accessories to order (I know they are NOT covered under any discount and will be sold at listed prices on the website). I am thinking DC charger, extra battery and extra bulb .....

Hope the none handled versions turn out just as sweet or even sweeter than the current handled version. 

Curtis


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 2, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> As lights are shipped, credit cards will be banged.



I can't wait for a good banging :naughty:


----------



## BVH (Aug 2, 2006)

Ken, I think I asked this before but at the time, specs on the light were scarce. Will the OEM Polarion battery fit in the Helios and will the OEM Polarion 35 Watt lamp work in the 40 Watt Helios?

I, too, was as early adopter - I think the first to order and re-order. I, too, want the handleless version.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 3, 2006)

The batteries are definitely not cross-compatible.

I will have to get back to you on the lamp issue.

Ken J. Good
http://polarion-store.com


----------



## Free (Aug 3, 2006)

I started going through the checkout process, and noticed that the shopping cart is not secure. Can I phone in my order and get the CPF discount?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 3, 2006)

Lamp question: The Helios has it's own proprietary lamp. It is NOT compatible with other lights.

Checkout not secure....Hmmm Maybe I turned a software switch off...It should be secure.

If not, leave your contact information on our business number & I will process your order next week when I return from training.

Respectfully,

Ken J. Good


----------



## Free (Aug 3, 2006)

Ken, first of all, thank you very much for extending the CPF discount. I was not aware of the GB, and would have certainly been in on it, had I known it was open.

I re-checked the web site, and the lock symbol is not showing up in my browser, so I do not feel comfortable sending my CC info over the net, unsecure. I would like to talk with you on the phone when you get back. Which number should I call to leave you my info? Stratego's, Night Ops, or Xousia Systems?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 4, 2006)

Please call the Xousia Systems Group telephone Number:1-866-901-HIDS (4437)

or on my cell: 860-680-2418

Working on getting an answer from the E-store host provider as to why secure icon is missing...Arggg... 

Update: I just did a test order. When you fill our the initial customer information you will not get a the secure "Lock" Icon in the browser. But when it comes time to give your credit card information, the Secure "Lock" Icon will be shown in your browser (at least is shows up in mine).

This is the normal operation of this e-commerce store which has industry standard security procedures/certifications in place.

If you are not comfortable, just call me and I will take care of your transaction personally as someone just did a few minutes ago.

Ken


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 9, 2006)

A few shots taken today of the first shipment along with some test lights.

Playing with some potential Titanium finishes. 3 variants

1. Highly Polished Silver (looks chrome)
2. A slighter duller Silver
3. Smoked Silver

And of course we will initially ship the Standard Type III HA.






























Ken J. Good
http://polarion-store.com


----------



## BVH (Aug 9, 2006)

Me likee the polished silver lotttts & lotttttttts! Will any of these be available when the handleless units are ready to ship? If not, can us early adopters wait until a factory decision is made of which ones to offer?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Holy Smokes!!



Will all these finishes be available?
Man the collector in me is in agony right now...why did you have to 
put those pictures up in here 



I love the Chrome look.


Someone better do a GB Real soon,and hopefully the price will be low enough for me to afford one.



Thanks for the pictures Ken,
Benny


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 9, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> When I return I am expecting the first units to start arriving within days at the distribution point. *As lights are shipped, credit cards will be banged.*
> 
> * When that occurs, I will post here.*



I just checked w/ my bank... my card was charged over a week ago. :thinking:

Have the lights shipped???


----------



## Haesslich (Aug 9, 2006)

Niiiice. Wish I could afford this one - it looks like a dream to have, as far as HIDs go - not too big, good runtime, and with a few extra features which make it well worth having. I remember reading about it in the other thread, and now.. damn.


----------



## MSI (Aug 10, 2006)

The smoked silver looks best, the polished one will probably look like crap after some use.
What you mean by titanium finish?


----------



## cue003 (Aug 10, 2006)

MSI said:


> The smoked silver looks best, the polished one will probably look like crap after some use.
> What you mean by titanium finish?




I agree the smoked silver looks the best to me as well. That polished one will show fingerprints like crazy after a little use. For durability I am guessing the HA black will still be the best choice. 

When I first saw the pictures I was busy looking at the SWEET 'Stang that they are sitting on. The car is very clean and the lights sitting on it are a very nice touch. 

The finish is titanium like or is it truely Ti? If it is Ti is it lighter than the regular HA black version?

Will any of these finishes be available without the handle?

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 10, 2006)

These test Finishes are in fact Ti. Not exactly sure how they are applied.
I am told they are more vulnerable to scratching. And yes, fingerprints show up like crazy. Still playing with them. 

*What is going to be released is the Type III HA in BLACK.*

There is only one individual who should have any $$$ on his credit card & it's not blahblahblah that I am aware of. This individual specifically asked me to keep the charges on his card.

I am going to refund that today as I still have to wait at least 1 more week to the get production units with handles in my hand...Arggg...

Please check your card for a credit/refund.

If I am incorrect just PM at [email protected] with your original transaction number.

What I have been given yesterday test units that I am going to make available for test & evaulation to Law Enforcement and Military units.


----------



## lumenjunkie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello everyone, some kinda light, Pant, pant, pant. So what is the bottom line if you only get the $295 CPF Group buy discount? Thanks lumenjunkie


----------



## tanasit (Aug 11, 2006)

The very bright and cute little 1W and 3W LED are coming out like crazy as well as small 10W and 24W HID.

I try to hold back for those but gave in for a few thus lowering the pocket that planned for the Helios!

GB please!!!!


----------



## cue003 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> These test Finishes are in fact Ti. Not exactly sure how they are applied.
> I am told they are more vulnerable to scratching. And yes, fingerprints show up like crazy. Still playing with them.
> 
> *What is going to be released is the Type III HA in BLACK.*
> ...



Alrighty then... make mine black Type III HA with NO handle. 

I know it is still a month+ out for the no handle version. I am moving in the next week. What is the best way to update you with my address etc. Just send you a PM or an email? 

I want to be sure it is sent to the correct address so there aren't any delivery delays on my part due to incorrect addressing.

Thanks

OH YEAH almost forgot. Are you planning to stock the accessories or should I tell you what I want now so it can be ordered and charged to same card I provided?

Curtis


----------



## Litbobber (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Ken

Very nice lights indeed,any word on the handleless verson yet?

Thanks
Brett


----------



## twentysixtwo (Aug 11, 2006)

Dull silver or smoked for me though I doubt I'll hava ny budget for one anytime soon.


----------



## luxlunatic (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting a HID light for some time now, and this one is looking very tempting. Great looking light, not to mention the GT350 H that is modeling them. I still see a lot of tread on those tires, hope they were bald before you returned that rental!!! :lolsign:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 11, 2006)

Curtis,

Just shoot me an email with any shipping updates. 
Accessories:

We have lanyards in stock. Cases, extra batteries and lamps on order. 
The replacement lamps and batteries are supposed to be here shortly.

- Drop in charger - No date yet

- DC Charger - No date yet, but I imagine it should not be very long

- Developing a couple of military style carrying options as well.

- IR filter in development 

- Heavy weapons mounting options and remote switch/power activation on the way too

- Handleless version is a month out

Yes the Shelby was pretty fun to drive around. However I am spoiled. I drove a supercharged Saleen around for a while....Now that was Mustang....

See: http://www.saleen.com/s281_coupe.htm

When I was growing up, my entire crew of friends had fast bikes (for the time) and fast cars.

My motorcycle was a Stage II ported Kawasaki 750 H2. It was really an 800 with milled heads, larger carburetors, and custom chambers. The engine was putting out in the neighborhood of 140 hp. You could pull the wheel straight off the ground in 3rd or 4th gear with absolutely no effort when the motor slipped into the power band as the bike was relatively light in weight. These motors were very peaky, and nasty sounding. You could hear the bike coming a mile away. The nickname for these bikes was the widow maker”. They had a nasty habit of bucking people off of them by flipping or going into high speed wobbles…The frame geometry, brakes, suspension would be considered criminal today! It's nickname was well-deserved.

Nevertheless, it was nice to own the road. Never lost to any machine on the road I ever face on a speed basis. By the grace of God I survived that bike.

My friend had a 428 GT 500 with dual 4-barrel Holly 850’s. You could burn the tires into the ground by just stomping on the accelerator in 3rd gear….Totally unusable horsepower…Just like we like it!

Best to everybody.

Ken J. Good
http://polarion-store.com


----------



## nrm (Aug 16, 2006)

I just received one of the first production Helios lights (last night). Here are my VERY VERY first impressions. Disclaimer: I am NOT an HID expert. My only other light is a Surefire 10X Dominator (dual output – 60/500 lumens).

In a word: YIKES!

More detail:

Handle: I have a medium sized hand. I am very glad that the light came with a handle. For my hand size, carrying the light without the handle would not be that convenient. However, you can carry the light by the barrel and “ignore” the handle.

Switch: The light can be turned on with one hand but, with my hand size, it is not completely convenient. It should be very convenient with a larger hand.

Charger: It did not come with a drop in charger but I THINK it would be much more convenient. It’s a little early to know for sure, so I’ll try to report back on this.

And finally….the light output. For a HID newbie, the output was hard to believe. I always thought the 10X Dominator (especially at 500 lumens) was sensational. 

Light output: I found the most distant tree I could that would just barely be lighted by the 10X Dominator at 500 lumens. The Helios made the tree look almost like daytime.

Light color: The Helios is a brilliant white. By comparison, the 10X Dominator is a washed out yellow.

Pictures: I’ll try to post pictures if I can possibly get some reasonably useful shots.

Conclusion: Simply sensational.


Thanks Ken. :goodjob:


----------



## cue003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for that brief writeup and congrats on receiving a great light. I am looking forward to receiving the no-handle version that is supposed to be a little sleeker in the body for better gripping etc.

Curtis


----------



## nrm (Aug 17, 2006)

I’m not sure how much sleeker the body can be. Dimensions: Battery = 1.95” diameter which is a snug fit into the body. Body = 2.25” diam. Body including the flutes at the rear = 2.47” diam. The light is not difficult to carry at these dimensions.



However, the balance point is located at the rotary switch. The handle extends over the balance point, which it makes it easier to carry. Carrying the light by the body will make the head slightly heavy, but not enough to be a big factor.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 17, 2006)

Glad the light made it safe and sound...You have the first in "civilian" hands...
I might have to verify your clearance!  

Most people who have never seen an HID light will immediately start their first sentence with...HOLY_______________.....You fill in the blank.

I have test unit making it's rounds along the U.S. Border in the San Diego area. The agent that I gave the light to, called me the next evening and was literally giddy about it. He described it as having a helicopter landing light in your hands. When he fires it up, agents all around him are astonished.

People that are on the recieveing end from hundreds of yards away, go scurring back from whence they came.

Don't really blame them. The Helios cranks out the light and in a qualitative manner. Then again I am biased. :naughty: 

Will let the customers speak on the front primarily.

I initially wanted a non-handle version, but the handle has really grown on me. Good news, there will be a choice.

Best to everybody.

Ken J. Good
http://polarion-store.com


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 22, 2006)

My 11-year old son took these.

Gives you a good idea of relative size the Polarion H1 "Helios" HID Spotlight












Respectfully,

Ken J. Good
http://polarion-store.com


----------



## Free (Aug 22, 2006)

You know, I am kind of liking the way the handle looks. It doesn't seem obtrusive, yet gives an alternative way of carrying the light. Can I change my order to one with a handle?


----------



## cue003 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ken, your son took some great shots there. he may have a future in photography if he keeps that up. 

Curtis


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 22, 2006)

Free:

Email me with your information, I can easily change your order...You will get your light much faster too!

[email protected]

Ken


----------



## Free (Aug 23, 2006)

E-mail sent. Thanks Ken.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 29, 2006)

Free, we expect to see some comparo pics when you get your new toy...i mean tool. 

Curtis


----------



## Free (Aug 30, 2006)

Well...if I get it when I think I am going to get it, I will be taking it camping with me for two weeks, so you will have to wait until I get back.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 30, 2006)

Enjoy your camping trip. that would be great time to snap the digital pics. out in the wilderness. What other lights are you planning on taking with you?

Curtis


----------



## Free (Aug 30, 2006)

Probably, my Barn Burner, and my Barbolight U-15


----------



## frogs3 (Aug 31, 2006)

Dear Ken,

Two questions, based on the current inventory here: My "walking light" is an X990, with a rated 2400 lumens from a 35 w bulb. The unit weights more than the Polarion, has less run time, and I am disappointed with the battery recharge time as well as their "drain-down" when not in use. 

First Question: How long do the Li Ion batteries maintain their "as new" performance, based on past experiences with this technology? I hope that it is longer than 1.5 to 2 years for the NiMH which the X990 has

Second Question: There have been some tests on this Forum with 50 and soon to be released 75 watt HID lamps. Given that in a flashaholic's world, more is better, do you have any concrete plans to venture into the higher wattage range? I ask because my evening walks, especially in winter, are made less stressful if I know who is out there, and, well you understand what I mean.

Thank you in advance for your kind attention, as the Polarion has some very current technology that is usable for the ordinary person, not only the specialists in law enforcement or the military.

-Harvey


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 1, 2006)

That sure looks like a beautiful light, Ken. I'm sure it is worth every penny, but I just can't afford that much for a light. Sorry I missed the GB.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 1, 2006)

I did some direct head-to-head beam comparisons this week at 300 yards in terms of the X990 and the Helios.

There was a very high level of humidity so both lights were limited in their long-range penetration due to the moisture/light scatter.

The X990 definitely holds it own depending on how you focus the beam.
I think it is excellent value in terms of bang for the buck.

The X990 is noticealby heavier and bulker to carry.
I don't believe it has the water-proof capability of the Helios.

At closer ranges the beam quality on the Polarion was noticeably cleaner.

To be perfectly honest, I cannot tell you what the long-term battery differentials are. 

I am going to have to a bit more due diligence on that, but I am sure there are folks here that can immediately chime in on that.

Better, more power....It is ALWAYS the quest for me. If the Helios holds it own the market and generates the revenues, the better question is why not have the more powerful lamps on tap? It is a process.

Ken J. Good
http://strategosintl.com
http://night-ops.com
http://polarion-store.com


----------



## frogs3 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Production Helios*

Dear Ken,

Thanks for the comparison information at 300 yards -- in a suburban neighborhood where I take my nightly walks, that distance is a very long way off, and considerable care must be used to avoid splatter or direct beam into private houses or oncoming cars. The X990 comes with a specific warning NOT to use it in the rain or in humid environments, so I am careful about foggy evenings or even after a rain, when the trees may still be dripping. The Helios is a significant improvement in this regard.

As I get older, I desire more light output at the same time as I want to carry less weight. That is where better technology is worth the price of admission, as I use my lights not only as very neat toys (OK I admit to this), but for the practical value of making sure that if I am not alone outside, I know about someone else before they are next to me. Most people are fine, but in this world, a very bright light can be a great escape device. Remember: don't shine it into a person's eyes (or those of a dog for that matter), unless you mean to cause harm, and think more than twice about doing even this to get out of harm's way. 

I mention these thoughts as the output of the Helios, and some others, is now in the range of automotive high beams, or possibly more, and if we flashaholic types don't want Big Brother to start passing laws, we need to keep this aspect of such wonderful devices in mind.

So having said that, when can we expect the 75 and 100 watt monsters that still weigh 5 lbs and run for 60 minutes? I know what you must be thinking, but too much is never enough.

-Harvey


----------



## BVH (Sep 12, 2006)

Ken, a charge went through for my Helios. Hopefully, that means the handleless versions are shipping? Can't wait!


----------



## cue003 (Sep 12, 2006)

BVH, no worries. it will be around in the next couple of days. I got the charge today as well and had the opportunity to speak with Ken. Great guy to speak with and I am really looking forward to the light showing up. hopefully Ken will have some time to put up a couple more snaps of the non-handled version in the next day or 2.

I am excited to receive this light. Should go along nicely with my Barn Burner and soon to hopefully arrive Rayzorlite.

Curtis


----------



## cue003 (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't remember if I asked this before but I wonder how the strap (is there a strap with this light?) will attach to the light with no handle. I guess we will know more with pictures. 

Curtis


----------



## cue003 (Sep 12, 2006)

* Double post * sorry.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 13, 2006)

No strap provided with the light at this time.

Going to pick up the first full-production run from the warehouse in a few hours!
They are here, both handle and handleless versions.

Will post pics this evening of the side-by-side looks.

Additionally and this is important:

The Polarion H1 *Helios is considered instant strike.* I have been recalibrated by the manufacturer. What I was seeing was the light pattern change over a 6-8 second period. What that is, is the lamp actually reducing it's output from the initial activation. 

Additionally this thing is QUIET compared to something like the X990 and others. Gone is the highly noticeable whine/hum.

Could be an important consideration for some.

As an Oh by the way, we have had this light along the U.S. Mexican Border for the last few weeks....I can't tear the light out of their hands now!!!

Seriously, they LOVE IT!

Respectfully,

Ken J. Good
http://polarion-store.com
http://strategosintl.com
http://night-ops.com


----------



## cue003 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bring on the PICS...  :rock:

Curtis


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay...I nearly jumped out my skin when I saw the production units....

These lights represent the culmination of an amazing process of which I have been a small part.

Light is now certified waterproof to 165'. 

The fit and finish is OUTSTANDING!!!!
We went to a flatter, meaner tone of Black Ano.

Nice laser engraved accents. Each light is serialized.

Bezel has a new fitting to accept the filters. Very clean, snap in setup.

Oh yes...Another...Hopefully final Model Number change....It is now the PS-PH40 (Handle) & the PS-PF40 (for Free or no-handle). The Helios carried all the way through though along with the tag line I generated.

The no-handle version is has a slimmer body diameter seen in the pictures by noticing the gap differential between the thumb the the index finger.

These lights do not have the instruction manual yet, but I believe everybody that has ordered wants their lights like yesterday!  

I will follow up by mailing those out when the final version is approved for printing.

I will include a basic instruction sheet with each light in the mean time.

Forward strap attachment points were not included with the handled versions.

Same thing I will send those to their owners when they arrive.

Would you like to see a couple of pics...??????



























Lights leaving my location to you tomorrow!!!!

I cannot tell you how happy I am to see these go from concept to the real world. 

Interested Dealers please contact me at [email protected]

Best to everybody.

Ken J. Good
Owner of Xousia Systems Group
U.S. Distributor of Polarion HID Products

http://polarion-store.com | http://strategosintl.com | http://night-ops.com


----------



## daveman (Sep 13, 2006)

Alright, I know I'm about to humiliate myself with this question, but I have to ask. This 40W is brighter/throws farther/has more sidespill than the cheapo Amondo HID 35W, right?


----------



## cue003 (Sep 13, 2006)

Now that is what I am talking about. Awesome. I want a very very low serial number  Something like 001 or 003 or 007 hehe.

The non handle body looks like the body of the Surefire M6

Thanks for putting this together. I am very much so looking forward to receiving this light. I hope I don't regret not getting the one with the handle.

How does the no handle (free) version feel in your hand?

I also notice the brochures offer the lights (both of them) with different finish options. I didn't know they were ready in different finishes already. I thought is still in trial stage. It says you can even get CUSTOM color.... camo? That would be sweet. Or even red, yellow etc.... maybe purple... ok I am getting carried away.

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Sep 13, 2006)

Ken, looks fabulous!!! I can't wait to get mine. I, too, would a very low serial number unit.

Thanks you very very much for making this possible!


----------



## cue003 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ken is the no handle version shorter than the other? It appears so in the pictures.

Curtis


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 13, 2006)

daveman said:


> Alright, I know I'm about to humiliate myself with this question, but I have to ask. This 40W is brighter/throws farther/has more sidespill than the cheapo Amondo HID 35W, right?




Wrong, I had a chance to play around with a Helios last week.
It will out throw a Polarion and comes closer to the throw of an Amondotech Illuminator. It was a bit hazy last Thursday night, but it was rather clear that an Illuminator should still have a bit more throw. This is to be expected, the Illuminator has a 6 inch reflector and the Helios reflector is somewhere around 3 inches. You also need to remember the Illuminator weighs over 8lbs. Regarding side spill, we need to define terms.
When looking at a spotlight beam against a white wall from about 20 feet you will see a very bright little spot that then a bright area immediately surrounding this then a third area of light around that which may be very wide with some spotlights.
The definitions I use when describing spotlight beams would be 

Spot- Hotspot
Bright area- Corona
Third area- Spill

The Illuminator has much more spill.
The little reflector of the Helios produces a wider corona then the Illuminator. This is good, because the wider corona produces a larger area of bright light surrounding the hotspot down field. This is very good if you are searching for people or objects.
The reflector in the Helios has been slightly re-designed to give more throw and less spill then the Polarion. Once again, for it's intended purpose this is a good thing. Actually, a VERY GOOD thing! 

The two features that impressed me most about the Helios aside from it's light weight, the fact that it is slightly shorter then a 3D Mag-lite, the ingenious switch, it has a very well balanced handle, it's fit and finish are great, it's great light output, and it is waterproof to below 150 feet (I believe I was told 175 feet.), are the following-

When I turned it on it was fully bright immediately. There was only a very short 5 or 6 second period for the beam to fully stablize. This was not even noticeable when shining in the distance. It was not really noticeable unless I was shining against a reflective object up close. 

The other thing I noticed was near SILENCE! Anybody familiar with HID will know what I am referring to here. Even two feet from my head I could barely hear any noise from the ballast as it warmed up. 

I did not have a chance to take pictures and the weather would not have permitted it anyway. As soon as I turned on the Helios it easily lit up the eyes of a pack of Coyote's (Animals, not illegal smugglers.) between 150 and 200 yards away. They quickly trotted off once they were lit up. I did not think I would care for the handle, but I like the balanced feel very much. Without the handle it felt rather front heavy. I definitely plan on getting one of these wonderful lights when I can get the funds together. I missed the group buy and am not really that concerned because even the retail price is very reasonable for this incredible light.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## daveman (Sep 14, 2006)

sweet  how many lumens does this thing put out?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 14, 2006)

Few things.

You are going to have to forget about lower Serial numbers. They started very high.

The manufacturer is stating 4,000 lumens.

The 2 lights are exactly the same length.

The No-handle version (PS-PF40) in the hand bezel forward naturally drops to about 35 degrees below the horizon and puts quite a bit of tension in you hand/forearm.

If you carry it at your side bezel/reflector backwards the natural tension in your hand is vey light. The light swings nicely up to your chest area to activate and use.

If you plan on carrying the light horizonally for a long time while ON, and don't mind a bit more space to carry in a gearbag, then the handled version (PS-PH40) would be a good choice.

Not sure??? Get one of each is my humble suggestion!!! :laughing:


----------



## A96Honda (Sep 14, 2006)

If i had the money, I would buy one of these toys just for fun. I guess I better find lots of cans to recycle. :huh:


----------



## daveman (Sep 14, 2006)

At a nickel an aluminum can, you only have about 30,000 cans left to go...:laughing:


----------



## cue003 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> Few things.
> 
> .....
> The 2 lights are exactly the same length.
> ...



Get one of each.... no surprise on that response :laughing: Tension on the wrist... I have small hands and I think I am weak... :laughing: but I would probably carry it bezel backwards in the hand and swing it up. That is how I hold almost all my lights anyway. Feels better and more natural to me. Probably because they kind of rest on my shoulder. hmmm..

When held backwards how difficult is it to activate the switch? Would it be activated with the pincky finger?

Curtis


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 14, 2006)

The switch has too much tension to operate the pinkey alone.
You will see/feel.

On another note, here is how the serial numbers work:

USH0260806

Means:

US-United States
H-Handle
F-Free (no-handle)
026 - Number in the Run
0806 - Manufacture Date - August of 2006

Enough typing...Off to ship. Will send tracking numbers shortly.


----------



## blahblahblah (Sep 14, 2006)

As Ken stated, I got my shipping/tracking numbers via email.:goodjob:

I also like the 165ft 'upgrade' to the depth rating. This torch will be and underwater light saber.


----------



## GalvanickLucifer (Sep 14, 2006)

I really like the looks of this light, and if it was in the sub $1K range I'd probably buy one, so maybe its just sour grapes causing me to think "he's carrying a thermos" everytime I see the first picture in post #50.  Is it just me?


----------



## blahblahblah (Sep 14, 2006)

GalvanickLucifer said:


> I really like the looks of this light, and if it was in the sub $1K range I'd probably buy one, so maybe its just sour grapes causing me to think "he's carrying a thermos" everytime I see the first picture in post #50.  Is it just me?



My thermos is brighter than your thermos :nana::nana::nana:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 14, 2006)

Thermos - Of course it looks like a Thermos!

That was one of the specfic design parameters. If the lamp fails and the battery dies, you are still good to go. Open it up and use the body/bezel as a last ditch Starbucks survival tool...

The Silver finish really makes it look "Thermosey..." 

Anyway, I just got this in from "Kenshiro" which many of you know of course.

Disclaimer here: I did not conduct the test, nor was I there. That being said I do trust implicity the integrity of Kenshiro.








Here is his email to me:

_Ken,_

_I'm sorry. I was going to send you these shots a couple of weeks ago._
_Anyway, read this while looking at the photos._

_The target is at 150 yards. Simply put, the Beast simply cannot illuminate the target very well at that range. The X990 fares much better, but the Helios is clearly brighter than either. Look not only at the target tree, but the ground and the surroundings. A couple of trees behind the main target that you CAN see with the Helios, you CAN'T see with the X990._

_At the wide angle, we see why the beast is so weak at long range. Most of it's light is being used within the first 75 yards. But it does illuminate close objects quite well. The X990 has a very small spill and does not illuminate the surroundings that well. Most of it's light is focused toward the center._

_HOWEVER.....You can see that the Helios is very good at illuminating the surroundings WHILE it's illuminating the target just as well. What does that mean? It means there's a lot more lumens coming out of the light than either of the other 2 lights being compared._

_It beats the X990 in the close up shots, but absolutely smokes it at wide angle. MUCH more light._

_I think the Beast has a bit wider coverage at close range, but you can see that the difference is very minor. However, at long range there is NO comparison at all. The Beast is simply not even in the same category._

_So you can see how the Helios is simply the best overall illumination tool. It shoots far, WHILE illuminating a large area. Hands down winner._

_I will post a full review sometime in the future. But you can use my photos in the meantime._

_Thanks._

_Kenshiro_


From my perspective:


Although at close range it appears the Beast is covering a lot of ground (& it does an excellent job at close range), if you really study the pictures you will see the total illuminated surface area is much greater with the Helios. 

I asked Kenshiro if the camera settings, the light height and placement angle were all the same. He said most definitely they were the same.


----------



## GalvanickLucifer (Sep 14, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> Thermos - Of course it looks like a Thermos!
> 
> That was one of the specfic design parameters. If the lamp fails and the battery dies, you are still good to go. Open it up and use the body/bezel as a last ditch Starbucks survival tool...



Aha! I knew it!


----------



## cue003 (Sep 14, 2006)

Got my tracking info. Can't wait to get it.....


----------



## Loomy (Sep 15, 2006)

This is the coolest high output light I've seen, I can't believe I almost missed it. This needs a post on the general forum to spread the word 

The performance looks stellar, the size is stellar, and the design even LOOKS attractive. It basically looks like an awesome new Surefire, which is a complement!


----------



## BVH (Sep 15, 2006)

Supposed to arrive today! I may have to delay my weekend departure a bit to be here to get it. Let's see....leave early - no Helios. Wait a couple of hours - Helios in my hands this weekend. I'm doing the Avon walk marathon and a half this weekend so not too much time to play during the day but after the walk - its Playtime.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 15, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> The Polarion H1 *Helios is considered instant strike.* I have been recalibrated by the manufacturer. What I was seeing was the light pattern change over a 6-8 second period. What that is, is the lamp actually reducing it's output from the initial activation.
> 
> Additionally this thing is QUIET compared to something like the X990 and others. Gone is the highly noticeable whine/hum.


 
I suspect this uses DC power to the bulb. This could help explain the obviously required compactness of the ballast. DC output ballasts can be made more compact due to the reduced electronic componentry. DC bulbs usually flicker more durring startup phase than AC bulbs do.


----------



## cue003 (Sep 15, 2006)

After the 20th... that is when my light is due to arrive, I will let you know about that flicker... if it exists. I will also be seeing how this light overall is against the Rayzorlite and the Barn Burner (I am sure this (BB) will be the sheer output winner).

Curtis


----------



## XeRay (Sep 15, 2006)

XeRay said:


> I suspect this uses DC power to the bulb. This could help explain the obviously required compactness of the ballast. DC output ballasts can be made more compact due to the reduced electronic componentry. DC bulbs usually flicker more durring startup phase than AC bulbs do.


 
Well I looked on the Polarion-store website they have bulb change instructions. The bulb is not a DC type, It is a "slightly" modified Osram D1S bulb, metal shield removed (easy to do). They removed (crushed) most of the return wire ceramic insulator (again easy), and bent the return wire closer to the arc tube to reduce the shadowing effect. They also modified/replaced the standard AMP MQS power connector with a 3 wire "pigtail" and sealed it in with silicone or other potting material. Creative customizing modifications to take an off the shelf product with changes made to suit their specific needs.
So the ballast is likely to be AC not DC output, not as I had though earlier. To operate a bulb designed for AC with DC would cut its life in 1/2 or worse due to more rapid erosion of one "hot" electrode. AC erodes both electrodes at an equal rate but the electrodes also run cooler. DC bulbs typically have one electrode larger than the other for this (erosion) reason. D1S is only currently being made in an AC version.

I am glad to see the use of a high quality bulb, not like some others have done with recent products.


----------



## cue003 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ken, will the lanyard accessory you have listed at the Polarion-Store support the Helios? If not, do you have a recommendation?

I am referring to the Tactical Retention Lanyard (TRL). 

I am thinking about getting it for the no handle helios that is on its way to me. 

Curtis


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 16, 2006)

Curtis,

The TRL as is will support the dropped weight of the Helios.

The issue I have with it is that there are too many coils (as in too long) if you attach the system to your waist band. If the light was dropped it would hit the ground.

The same thing would happen if a pistol was attached (what this system was originally designed for), but the mass of the pistol is such that it would just get scratched up if it hit a hard surface.

I am trying to get the vendor to make me custom ones with 2/3 less coils. Then the TRL can be attached the waistband, still allowing the light to be maneuvered through a fairly broad range of motion while simultaneously preventing if from hitting the ground if dropped when you are in the upright position.

The reason I include it now is for folks that simply don't want to loose the light overboard when in a maritime environment or over a cliff when hiking.

If the TRL is attached to a MOLLE vest near the collar bone it would prevent the light from hitting the ground at velocity.

I would get some 550 parachute cord from Home Depot, loop the cord through the cooling fins and make an inexpensive custom lanyard.

In the meantime, I will look to make a commercial solution.


----------



## blahblahblah (Sep 16, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> In the meantime, I will look to make a commercial solution.



Can you consider the coils that have the webbing wrapped around them?
LIKE THIS

Another option would be a locking heavy duty retractor.
http://www.sharpdiver.com/product_info.php/products_id/380?osCsid=d0cc6a6a007


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 16, 2006)

That 2nd option looks interesting...Going to have to check that out.
Wondering how that would work in terms of tension outside the water.

In other words if the light is dropped, how much friction would the device provide in in slowing down the accelleration to the ground.

Just got an email from the GemTech the makers of the TRL.

He is sending me the reduced coill versions out next week. I will see how those work as well.


----------



## cue003 (Sep 16, 2006)

I am looking forward to your feedback on the new/improved GemTech option. 

Thanks again Ken. 

I guess a simply wrist lanyard would work as well. I don't have a lanyard for any of my other lights but then again none of them are 4 lbs or this thick...... Surefire M6 is the "thickest" light I have. My other hids have shoulder straps.

Curtis


----------



## toolboy (Sep 17, 2006)

Cue003 mentioned that he would be conducting a comparison with the barn burner but thought the Helios would be the sure output winner. My question is how do you get more lumens out of a 40W system than a 75 watt system overdriving a 50 watt bulb. The math just doesn't work. I think the helios is a beautifully crafted light but its 4000 lumen rating must be bulb lumens and not what comes out its business end. I look forward to your comparisons.


----------



## BVH (Sep 17, 2006)

Ken, you sent me the handle version by mistake. However, if your stock allows for it, I will just keep it instead of the handleless version.

I was going away for the weekend and UPS had not come yet so I drove around the neighborhood looking for the truck. I happen to see one from another route and asked him for the number of local dispatch. Called them and arranged to meet him. Took it with me but didn't get to use it. See how desparate I was to get my hands on this beauty?

This is one very beautiful light!! It feels very good in the hand and exudes quality just in its appearance. I really like the magnetic ring switch. I'll get to play with it in the dark tonight. Can't wait.

One question. When I plug the charger into the battery, I assume the battery is at 40% with two green led's flashing. Is it normal for the flashing to be sort of random, non-pattern? They might flash a few times in-pattern, then stay on for double the flash time and then flash non-pattern again. Will all 5 led's be solid green when charging is complete?

EDIT on above - after about 40 minutes of charging, the third led came on and they are all solid green now. I was wondering if the battery was charging at all because both the battery and charging switch were room temp after the 40 minute mark. No more worries! No heat, this is great. 

Thank you again for making this light possible!


----------



## cue003 (Sep 17, 2006)

toolboy said:


> Cue003 mentioned that he would be conducting a comparison with the barn burner but thought the Helios would be the sure output winner. My question is how do you get more lumens out of a 40W system than a 75 watt system overdriving a 50 watt bulb. The math just doesn't work. I think the helios is a beautifully crafted light but its 4000 lumen rating must be bulb lumens and not what comes out its business end. I look forward to your comparisons.




You may have misread my post. I meant the BB would be the sure output winner (75w) etc.

Sorry for the confusion.

Curtis


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 17, 2006)

BVH.

Glad you like the light...I know I do. It is really a nice light. 

When the pre-orders came in, several people switched back and forth on their selection. I had you on my order sheet as Handled kinda guy....So I did match you up correctly on shipping (at least I got that right), but my original input data was wrong.

My apologies.

Please keep the light you have if you are satisfied with it....

Monitor the battery LED's if you would. The factory spec is that they are supposed to shut off in 5-seconds. Several of the batteries were not doing this, but the light and a batteries were functioning perfectly in terms of taking a charge and providing output.

If it becomes an issue, we will replace the batteries of course.


----------



## BVH (Sep 18, 2006)

I only glanced at the led's when I put the battery back in and ran the light. If i remember correctly, all 5 flashed briefly then went out, and then all 5 flash again a few times. Not really sure, though. I will double check again tonight and report back. I know white wall hunting is all the rage in CPF. In the white wall hunting exercise with my AmondoTech 3152 at about 4 feet and again at about 40 feet, the AT has a brighter "dead center" spot (@ 40' this spot is about 8"). However, I think the H puts out more light. Its first corona is brighter and larger than the AT and the secondary Corona is also brighter and larger. This is the case despite the AT being around 4150K and the H being somewhere in the mid 3500's? (I tend to think the whiter lights are brighter even though they are not necessarily so). Also the quality of the H reflector is far superior than that of the the AT or Costco HID. Other than the shadow of the support wire, (which is only visible during the white-wall hunt) I do not see any artifacts. I noticed the same thing with my Polarion and EaglEye when I had them. Where else can you get a very powerful HID system in such a small and pleasing configuration? The H is truly a prized gem in my collection.


----------



## ShortArc (Sep 18, 2006)

Ken,

Just had a look at the Polarion Store website. Nice job!

Had a question (hope this has not been asked a million times already): Can one fit a handle to the PS-PF40 and if so what would be the cost? I know I am going to break down and order one any day now…


----------



## cue003 (Sep 18, 2006)

ShortArc said:


> Ken,
> 
> Just had a look at the Polarion Store website. Nice job!
> 
> Had a question (hope this has not been asked a million times already): Can one fit a handle to the PS-PF40 and if so what would be the cost? I know I am going to break down and order one any day now…



Good question... i guess it could be done with a refab of the tailcap/battery cover so that the handle/tailcap is one piece for those that want handles. Then again, Polarion maybe saying to themselves if you want a handle.... buy the one with the handle... 

I got the one without the handle myself and it would be nice to have an accessory handle option. maybe one of our cpfers could make us one out of delrin or somethin.
Curtis


----------



## ShortArc (Sep 18, 2006)

cue003:
The accessory handle option was exactly my train of thought...


----------



## blahblahblah (Sep 18, 2006)

ShortArc said:


> cue003:
> The accessory handle option was exactly my train of thought...



I wanted a handle, so I ordered the one with the handle. :thinking: My thought was... if I didn't like the handle later, I'd just cut it off. I also thought about the handle-less version for a while and thought of making a paracord handle.

I'll probably still make a paracord handle between the attachment point at the base of the handle and around the fins near the bezel. This would allow multiple places to attach some sort of shoulder strap or other retention system. UPS tracking says my light will arrive today. I'll have to see it before I decide anything.

For me, this light is not a tactical or professional light. It will serve as a recreational diving light and above water general use light (not exactly an EDC ).

I think an accessory handle on the handle-less version would be the IDEAL situation if it was done professionally (this is not the kind of light you want a hose clamp and rubber tubing attached to). I'm happy to have been in on the GB. So, even if an accessory handle came out at some point, I'm content w/ my savings on the handled version. If someone came out with the accessory handle, it would be sweet if it were tool-less for quick on/off. I have a ski boot buckle type of system stuck in my head.


----------



## BVH (Sep 18, 2006)

This is what I picture. Unscrew the battery cap to expose a squared end of the battery tube (back of light body) which is slightly smaller in diameter than the rest of the body. Snuggly fitting over this square is a ring/handle assembly about 5/16" thick, front to back and that matches the contours of the rest of the outside diameter of the cylindrical part of the body. If you elect to remove the handle/ring assembly, you install a "ring only" replacement. Again, this replacement ring matches the outside contours of the rest of the body and obviously, its inside diameter is a square. Screwing the tailcap back on secures the ring from moving. Confused yet? 

I held the original prototype and I think this system was discussed as a possibility (or maybe the handle on this proto WAS removable - I don't remember.)


----------



## cue003 (Sep 18, 2006)

BVH, where are those beamshots? 

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Sep 18, 2006)

I am a camera-less kind of guy. If I absolutely have to take a picture, I have to borrow one. I don't understand it - I am a gadget nut but have never been able to get into cameras. I don't even know how to use the settings.  I do point-and-shoot!


----------



## cue003 (Sep 18, 2006)

Funny you say that. I am exactly the same way. LOL. No camera for me either.

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Sep 18, 2006)

I was wrong - deleted


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 18, 2006)

*LED's on the Battery*

Had a short conversation with my connection at Polarion.

Apparently they changed the LED display protocol on the battery.

Still not sure why or what the rational is. The batteries are as they designed them, not as they originally told me they would display through the LEDs.

More to follow as I get clarification.

Handle or no-handle that is the great dilemma of our generation.....
No factory plans at this time to retro-fit a handle on the handless version....

Best to everybody!


----------



## blahblahblah (Sep 18, 2006)

UPS showed up just as it was getting dark. Here's the conversation with my wife:

Me: [opening box]
Wife: Is that the xxxx dollar flashlight you've been waiting for.
Me: Yes.
Wife: It sure looks like it.
Me: [turning on light] Is that a bright light or what?
Wife: That's too bright! Take it to your room (meaning my office).
Me: [putting the light on the floor behind the couch and pointing away from her]
Wife: You're going to screw up Beanie (our indoor rabbit)! He's going to think it's still daytime!

I'll report more later. I'm charging the battery.


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 19, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> *LED's on the Battery*
> 
> Handle or no-handle that is the great dilemma of our generation.....
> No factory plans at this time to retro-fit a handle on the handless version....
> ...



Here is a little food for thought.

Since the handled version can be held comfortably by the body as well as the handle, it seems the real questions would be-

Are ergonomic comfort for long use and flexible holding options most important?

or 

Are absolute minimum size and packability most important?

People that answer yes to the first question need a handled model.
People that answer yes to the second version need a non-handled version.

I went from not caring for the handle to really liking it once I got to actually use a Helios. I do plan on putting it in a pack when I get one so I will need to deal with the extra space the handle takes up and remember to always put it in the pack bezel down so the handle does not snag on anything when I need it.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Free (Sep 19, 2006)

Got mine yesterday, and it is one SWEET light. The handle is a definate plus, and doesn't take up that much more space. 

The output is phenomenal, and it has a rapid start up. The Barn Burner does out shine it though, but the Helios is much cooler smaller package.

The batery indicator is way cool, and should be on every flashlight. Fit and finish is superb, as should be expected for the cost. 

One suggestion, is that it needs a high tech case to go with such a high tech, expensive light. The cardboard box, just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## cue003 (Sep 19, 2006)

Free. I too figured the BB would outshine it. Damn you handled guys that are raving about the handle. I haven't even got the light and I am nervous about liking the non-handled version..... DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!! It is size of the Helios that does it for me. Polarion will probably eventually come out with a 75w version... and when they do, I will be the first in line... . or maybe the 2nd in line behind BVH. 

Ken, you know if you get a 75w version you got a buyer in me... and I sure I can vouch for BVH as well.  With appropriate discounts of course. LOL

I can't wait to get mine. Should be here hopefully tomorrow. I am trying to find a way to stay home from work to receive it. 

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Sep 19, 2006)

Curtis, even before i finished reading your sentence about your being first in line for a 75 watt, i said to myself - "over my dead body!" but then I read on and said "thats better!". I wonder what the technical feasibility is of a 100 watt in form factor slightly larger??


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 19, 2006)

Curtis,

Don't fret little buddy...:mecry: 

The handleless version is cool too! 

What would you all say if I said we were working on a 150W version?


----------



## BVH (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd say "Holy Flashlight, Batman" and ask where to send my PayPal. Oh, yes....."First in line" Gotcha, Curtis!


----------



## blahblahblah (Sep 19, 2006)

A few pics over here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133817


----------



## ShortArc (Sep 19, 2006)

Ken,

If the 150W version becomes reality, you have a taker here!!! Should be an interesting thermal problem getting rid of all that heat. Any prototypes to speak of?

Regards.


----------



## blahblahblah (Sep 19, 2006)

ShortArc said:


> Should be an interesting thermal problem getting rid of all that heat.



As it is, the 40w Helios gets pretty hot on the bezel end. With almost 4x the wattage, there will be quite a bit of heatsinking to deal with.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 19, 2006)

ShortArc said:


> Ken,
> If the 150W version becomes reality, you have a taker here!!! Should be an interesting thermal problem getting rid of all that heat. Any prototypes to speak of?


 
It would "most likely" (I have been wrong before) be Xenon Short ARC in that case. Xenon/Metal Halide Micro Discharge has been limited to about 80-100 watts WITH suplemental air cooling (fan) to the bulb. Short arc does not get the efficiency (lumens/watt) that the Xenon/Metal Halide does.


----------



## ShortArc (Sep 19, 2006)

XeRay said:


> It would "most likely" (I have been wrong before) be Xenon Short ARC in that case. Xenon/Metal Halide Micro Discharge has been limited to about 80-100 watts WITH suplemental air cooling (fan) to the bulb. Short arc does not get the efficiency (lumens/watt) that the Xenon/Metal Halide does.


 
XeRay, 

That would have been my guess as well. 150W without forced convection is difficult to imagine even with a Xenon Short Arc BUT maybe they are designing a ultra-compact finned heat exchanger utilizing a natural circulation loop.






Cheers.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 19, 2006)

You guys are too easy!!!

Here is the concept, hopefully you will still be with me on this.

When you spark up the 150W "Super-Helios" you must first attach the quick connect wire-braided lines to the force-fed 5-gallon Vat of Liquid Nitrogen....

I might be a bit cumbersome, but the trade-offs of mega lightoutput verses portability should mitigate any real concerns for practicality.....:laughing:

I figure with some sort of Ghost-busters type backpack we should be good to go!


----------



## nitekayak (Sep 19, 2006)

A water cooled Helios version using a "CamelBack" style pack with an integrated pump would be ideal. If you want hot coffee on a cold night, you just place a tap on the water return side and presto!


----------



## XeRay (Sep 19, 2006)

nitekayak said:


> A water cooled Helios version using a "CamelBack" style pack with an integrated pump would be ideal. If you want hot coffee on a cold night, you just place a tap on the water return side and presto!


 
No sense in letting all that energy go to waste. Divers could use that light as a hand warmer.


----------



## BVH (Sep 19, 2006)

Farmers can use the light to keep their crops from freezing


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 19, 2006)

Update from Polarion.

They did change the LED display protocol. They were trying to keep a continuous LED display (battery power level).

It turns out that for whatever reason, the circuitry they choose/utilized did not allow for a constant display, so it cycles ON/OFF continuously with the power level indicated.

We have asked them to go back to the orginial 5 seconds ON then OFF.

If they want to go to continuous/blinking, do so on the lower end of the power level spectrum to indicate, remind the user that the battery is nearing exhaustion.

Clear...I thought so...

Bottom line, the battery power level indications may or may not change....but your battry should be good to go.


----------



## BVH (Sep 19, 2006)

Ken, a charging question. Is the battery fully charged the moment the 5th led lights or is there something to be gained by charging beyond this?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 20, 2006)

You have me there. I will have to find out.

Do you want it down to the millisecond or will seconds be sufficient?  

Keep in mind, that you cannot overcharge it as the charger is considered "intelligent".


----------



## BVH (Sep 20, 2006)

OK, did a little experiment. I charged it 4 minutes beyond when the 5th LED came on. After 5 minutes off the charger, the static voltage was 16.14. (using a DVM) I then charged it another 2 hours. Again, after 5 minutes off the charger, the static voltage was now 16.82. I'm not sure where - between 4 minutes and 120 minutes - the voltage would have peaked at the 16.82. 

Unfortunately, I don't quite remember whether or not all 5 LED's were solid or flashing when the 5th LED initially lite. But after the additional 2 hours, they were all flashing in unison. This may be the "all done" signal.

It looks like there is good reason to charge beyond the initial 5th LED lighting. I'll report back when i repeat the charging test above while observing more closely the static voltages and flashing/non flashing LEDs.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 20, 2006)

It's great to have an online Research and Development team!


----------



## cue003 (Sep 20, 2006)

ALRIGHTY... .My no handle version showed up today. Haven't opened the box yet so I am not sure if I will love it just yet. :wink: Gotta get back to work. Will report back in later.

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Sep 20, 2006)

Curtis, I am SO disappointed. Here I chased down two UPS drivers all over my neighborhood to get mine and knew I was costing myself an extra 1.5 hours sitting on the freeway getting to my weekend walk site. You have the Helios in a box, in your hands and you don't open it????? And instead, go back to work????? Geeze, you've got to re-think your priorities! You may have just lost a gold star!


----------



## cue003 (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL, hey I had end of quarter business that needed to get taken care of. Ok, back home now. The no handle is going to take some getting used to. At first I was saying to myself, oh this isn't too bad then I realized the battery was not installed. With the battery installed I can see the need for the handled version. Also, by not having the handled version 100% anti-roll is GONE. flat surface = roll city. 

The light is very cool looking though. Much better looking in person than in the pictures. It is on the charger now. More shortly.

Is ANYONE willing to let me borrow their handled version for a day so I can see which one I like better? I will pay for shipping both ways. I hate to say I don't like this version and then get the handled version only not to like that one either. 

Ken, any ideas?

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Sep 20, 2006)

OK, you're quick attention to the real priority has kept you your gold star. Boy, that was close! My faith is restored.


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 21, 2006)

BVH and I got together tonight for a photo shoot of the Helios, Illuminator, Costco HID, & a couple of other miscelaneous lights that do not pertain to this thread. I will post the photos as soon as I can, but need to get to sleep tonight. I will be taking the family to the LA County Fair tomorrow so I will see how things go tomorrow night. I will do my best to post the Helios, Costco HID, & Illuminator Beamshots then.
We had to hike between a 1/3 and 1/2 a mile to get to the location I wanted to use for the beam shots. It was worth the hike. 
BVH, you are a real trooper. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I choose a location that is much more realistic in terms of how people may use the Helios then the "Range". The "Range is great as a standard reference point for lights. The rugged terrain we were shooting tonight is great for showing the 
throw vs overall illuminating capacity of each of the lights.


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave::sleepy:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 21, 2006)

ShortArc said:


> Ken,
> 
> If the 150W version becomes reality, you have a taker here!!! Should be an interesting thermal problem getting rid of all that heat. Any prototypes to speak of?
> 
> Regards.



Ditto


----------



## cue003 (Sep 21, 2006)

OK, I have decided to *sell* my non-handled Helios and buy the handled version.

Instead of sending it back to Ken, I decided to give someone here on CPF the opportunity to get it a the same price I paid... maybe a little less  Please PM if you are interested.

I played with this bad boy much more late last night and have to say that the performance is exceptional. The level of brightness from the time you turn it on is amazing. Brighter than any other light at immediate turn on and then just settles in to its final color scheme. 

HOWEVER, I want the handled version. I think it will be better for me.

So if anyone is interested in a 10 min still like new non handled Helios, let me know ASAP so I can get it out to you.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Sep 21, 2006)

Daniel, you're the trooper. I just carried a couple of tripods. You carried all the heavy armor! And thank you for dinner! You picked a great "real world" test site where the strengths and weaknesses of each light show up. It also gave me the first real opportunity to see what my Helios can do, and it does do WELL!. Can't wait to see the published photos.

I feel so guilty when I sneak out at night on my block and do a few quick illuminations of the hills and up and down the street, trying to avoid all of the houses and pedestrians. I keep looking up expecting to see the Police helicopter bearing down on me. With these high-powered lights, they might try to charge me with whatever it is they charge the laser flashers with. Gee, officer, I didn't know it was illegal 

Curtis, is this a record for light ownership - less than 24 hours? The more I hear, the luckier I feel that I was shipped the handled version instead of the handleless one I ordered. Thanks, Ken! Handle or handleless, its a monster performer and fantastic form factor. Someone who missed the GB will get a Helios at a great price.

Followup to my battery charging posts above. 16.82 Volts appears to be the max charged Voltage for my battery. When the 5th LED initially comes on and until final Voltage, all 5 LED's are not flashing. When they start to flash in unison, its the "all done" signal. All during the shooting last night, there were 5 LED's displayed in a slow flashing manner when the light was on. I would estimate it was on cummulatively 12 - 15 minutes. It seems like I will get some pretty decent run-time based on the fact it never fell to 4 or less LED's.


----------



## larryk (Sep 21, 2006)

cue003 said:


> OK, I have decided to *sell* my non-handled Helios and buy the handled version.
> 
> Instead of sending it back to Ken, I decided to give someone here on CPF the opportunity to get it a the same price I paid... maybe a little less  Please PM if you are interested.
> 
> ...



Curtis, stop tempting me like this, these lights look so beautiful. Do you know how modular these lights are ? Maybe Ken can order you a handled body. That way you can have the best of both choices.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 21, 2006)

A quick body swap is not in cards. 
All the electronics are embedded in the body. Nice idea though!

Like I said previously...Everybody should just own 2....


----------



## BVH (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, that is the mottow here at CPF. We all know it! There you go Curtis, get your wallet out.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Sep 21, 2006)

I just got mine yesterday and the first thing that came to mind as I opened the box was....WOW! The site of the Helios alone is quite intimidating not to mention the amount of light this thing puts out. If anyone needs a street light in there home then this is it. Great job on the light Ken. Any holsters in the works? lol

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 22, 2006)

I just got home from the LA County Fair. Tonight was Bull Riding, Freestyle Motorcyle, Freestyle Quad, & Free Style Monster Truck, Needless to say my family wanted to stay. One of the Quad riders did a flip, that was supposed to be the first one performed in the US. I do not follow the sport well enough to know whether that was true or not.

I am going back to the photo site tomorrow to take a couple more day reference shots that I think will be very helpful in showing just how well the Helios performs. I agree with BVH, each of these lights fills a specific niche. I have two of the three so I will need to work on filling the third 
 .
I will have the photos up soon.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave::sleepy:


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 23, 2006)

The Photos are up in new thread in this forum. The link is below if you missed it.

Take Care,
mtbknad :wave:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/134293


----------



## Archangel (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone know the run-time of this puppy?


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Sep 24, 2006)

90 minutes.


----------



## picard (Sep 25, 2006)

Will custom prevent shipping of polarion to canada? with the heighten security measures, would HID light consider as dangerous item??


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 25, 2006)

This in not the definitive answer, but I could not locate anything on the Canadian Border Services Agency website that addresses these issues with respect to any prohibitions or special handling.

http://cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/search/menu-e.html

I searched [HID, Searchlight, Spotlight]

This is list of prohibited items forms/docs:
http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/formspubs/topics/pro_import-e.html

There is also a $1600 value threashold as well, but is seems to be dealing with established businesses in Canada as opposed to individual purchases.
See: http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/E/pub/cp/rc4041/rc4041-e.pdf

$1595.00 USD is $1780.65 CAD


----------



## windstrings (Oct 5, 2006)

BVH said:


> Me likee the polished silver lotttts & lotttttttts!




Meeeee tooooo!

Looks like its too cool to be true 

I wonder why the polished model that looks like Chrome was Rejected... I do think it would be a seller, finger prints and all...


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is a link to a nice lanyard/handle that could easily be adopted to the Handleless Helios.











Link to the CPF thread







Benny


----------



## Ken J. Good (Oct 10, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## larryk (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone want to trade there handled version for a non handled version ?


----------



## blahblahblah (Oct 12, 2006)

Who has the Pelican 1550 case for their Helios? How did you arrange the light in the case? Pics would be appreciated.


----------



## FILA BRAZILIA (Oct 13, 2006)

Ken;

Does Polarion-store still offer a discount for CPF members on their Helios or Polarion HID lights?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Oct 13, 2006)

The Discount Program has expired on Polarion-Store.com

It was for the more adventurous folks that were essentially purchasing product in the pre-production phase of the release of these lights.

Best to you.


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 13, 2006)

hmm... work for 2 months without using money from my pay and i will be able to buy it 

dang... too expensive for me...


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 13, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> dang... too expensive for me...


 
Import duty to the UK could be a problem for me.

I'd also have to not eat for a while.  

I guess I don't really need one but I might just get one anyway.


----------



## FILA BRAZILIA (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, same here monkeyboy, I really shouldn`t spend so much money on flashlights, but I can`t help it since I am a flashaholic :drunk: Fila





monkeyboy said:


> Import duty to the UK could be a problem for me.
> 
> I'd also have to not eat for a while.
> 
> I guess I don't really need one but I might just get one anyway.


----------

